# Greetings ....



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello all,
I have been lurking for a while so I decided to start posting! Love this site. I am in the early building stages of some of this years projects. Of course I am, and have been since about the age of 10, a total Halloween NUT. It's nice to see I am not the only one who the neighbors are wondering about?


(Neighbor looking in my garage) "Is that a.. COFFIN?"
Why yes it is. I have another one over there(lol) 
(neighbor with weird look)"What is it for?"
Sleeping, of course!

That was me meeting my most recent next-door neighbor..haha
Looking forward to learning much here


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to _the_ forum.  I hope you enjoy participating as much as you've enjoyed lurking.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to the _fun _house!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome. And I love the name you picked.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Daughter of Darkness.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Daughter of Darkness!!! You have entered the land of crazies. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello...welcome.Im new on here too.Seems like a great bunch of people.I hope you enjoy this site se much as I do


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome DoD, 

I totally agree with you. I've been on a lot of Halloween forums - and find this one, not only the friendliest - but the most informative.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome home Sherry. Any chance of pics on what you've made and/or are making? We'd love to see them. And no more lurking!!! We need all opinions on deck as the big day draws near.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to the island of misfit haunters, Sherry!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home DOD! :> Hope to see you around! Nice to meet you! :> There are Lots of friendly boils and ghouls here to learn a lot from! :>


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, I think you'll like it here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howdy


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thank you all for the very warm welcome 

I have video and pics of some of my past stuff I will dig through the boxes and find some to share. Right now I am working on a scarecrow and hoping to enter it into some contests and trying to brainstorm on what I am going to do with this porch, hmm. We had a display at our old house in Tracy before we moved but since moving here to Manteca, it's been slow to get something together. We have a serious lack of TOT's here as well - I hope to remedy that, hehe 

Glad to find some folks just as weird as I am! You all seem like a very nice bunch too. I am already into obsessing about this seasons projects which are usually way above of my skill level and budget, yay!

Gearing up to make some paper mache tomorrow, should be fun to clean up.

See you on the other threads!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Greetings and salutations! :jol:


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thanks Sinister (nice avatar)

Wherewolf......There ....wolf........(I love Young Frankenstein  )


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome and thank you as well! I'm a fool for lycanthropes, so it's only right I should have one as my avvie.

I also love *Young Frankenstein: *"Why are you talking like that?" "I thought you wanted to?" "No, I don't want to." Suit yourself...I'm easy!"


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, I too loves me some Lycans. 
I have seen YF a million times but shall never tire of it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

A little late on my greeting,
Welcome Dark Daughter
Another YF fan here
Lets all sing together,
"Ah, sweet mystery of life,at last I found you...."


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

One word: BLOOKAH!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Welcome Daughter of Darkness. Great story about your neighbor. Now stop lurking and have FUN!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks, I am having fun already


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Daughter of Darkness said:


> .....
> (Neighbor looking in my garage) "Is that a.. COFFIN?"
> Why yes it is. I have another one over there(lol)
> (neighbor with weird look)"What is it for?"
> ...


Love the 'neighborly exchange". Do they still live next to you?


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Daughter,
Isnt it great how everyone is so friendly? Plus, so many ideas and experiences being freely shared. I feel like a kid in the candy store. Where do you start? So many projects so little time


----------

